# October 16 (Thursday) Shrimpers Meet



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Our monthly meeting goes on, everyone is invited. 

Date: October 16 (Thursday)
Time: 7pm - ???
Place: Coffee Time (Shepard/Victoria Park)

Trades/Sales welcome, you can reply this post if you are looking for something or have something to offer.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

:thumbup:

{This message needs to be 10 characters long}


----------

